# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  8 самых ядовитых животных, о которых вы не знаете

## Irina

*8 самых ядовитых животных, о которых вы не знаете.* 
Источник aif 

Отдых в дальних странах для российских туристов нередко заканчивается смертельным исходом.

С наступлением лета природа так и манит: бросай, дескать, народ работу и айда на отдых. Пробудившись от зимней спячки, организм толкает нас на подвиги земные, то бишь приземленные, а отнюдь не возвышенно-трудовые. Так и тянет поймать самую главную мечту своей жизни: кому рыбину невиданную, кому зверя диковинного, а кому и дамочку неземную. Да вот беда, в это же самое время активизируются самые главные друзья человека — животные, и тоже выходят на охоту. И на их зубок нередко попадаемся мы — несчастные отдыхающие. Я не оговорилась, сказав, несчастные, потому что зубок-то у многих наших друзей сочится ядом. Немало отпускников испытали его на себе...

*Медуза, жалящая нежно*

Если я скажу, что самое ядовитое в мире животное — медуза, вы мне поверите? Вряд ли. Но это на самом деле так. Страшнее смерти не змея, не скорпион, которых нас с детства приучили бояться, а именно обыкновенная медуза. Правда, обыкновенной ее вряд ли можно считать, хотя называют ее довольно примитивно — медуза-коробочка или морская оса. Обитает она в южных морях. Ее даже местные жители боятся до судорог в мышцах при одном лишь упоминании.

Яд медузы-коробочки во много раз сильнее цианида. Вот и прикиньте, с какой скоростью умирает ужаленный ею человек. В общем, очень быстро. А теперь давайте посчитаем, сколько человек одномоментно может умереть от прикосновения к медузе. Если учесть, что с четырех сторон ее тела расположено по 15 щупалец и все они жутко ядовитые, то одним взмахом своего тела коробочка может поразить 60 человек сразу. А вообще ее тело состоит из 4 миллионов жалящих клеток. Вот такой монстр обитает в южных морях.

Местные жители, конечно же, стараются уберечь туристов от смертельной опасности. Сами понимаете, это дело чести и собственного кошелька, естественно. В основном ставят мелкую заградительную сетку по всей акватории перед пляжем. Но есть и более примитивная защита. Это... обыкновенные женские колготки. Местные спасатели на водах ни за что не полезут в водную пучину, пока не натянут на себя дамское белье. Оно и легкое, и от укусов медузы защищает.

Но, как это часто бывает, даже самого зловредного гада можно приспособить для пользы человечества. Вот и коробочку приспособили. Ее убийственный нейротоксин стали использовать в косметологии — теперь уже широко известный ботэкс. Это вещество парализует лицевые мышцы, и в результате морщины на некоторое время разглаживаются. Но не навсегда, поэтому процедуру приходится постоянно повторять. Однако хочу предостеречь: метод этот используется всего несколько лет, и какие могут быть отдаленные последствия для здоровья, пока вряд ли кто знает. А если косметологи будут вас уверять, что самые благоприятные — не спешите верить на слово.

*Змея, пригретая на груди*

То, что биологи поставили змей на второе место по ядовитости, думаю, никого не удивит. О том, насколько опасны змеи, нам известно с детства. Однако, змея змее — рознь. Сухопутные гадины своим морским сородичам и в подметки не годятся. Ученые утверждают, что яд морских змей — один из самых сильных в мире. Одна доза яда способна убить несколько десятков человек.

Водятся ядовитые твари тоже в основном в южных морях. Вот у тамошних спасателей и болит голова о том, как сохранить жизнь туристам. В Майями даже создали специальную службу спасения от ядовитых змей. Нужда заставила. Ведь, по статистике, в этом районе каждый год змеи кусают около 1000 человек, приехавших отдохнуть.

Спасти укушенного змеей человека — дело непростое. Яд каждой змеи имеет свою собственную химическую формулу. И противостоять смертельной отраве может лишь специально смоделированная молекула, которая способна вывести конкретный яд из клетки. Поэтому единого противоядия от любых змеиных укусов — не существует.

Но и это всего полбеды. Встречаются в природе такие затейливые змеи, что сохранить жизнь после встречи с ними практически невозможно. Маленький пример. Чтобы нейтрализовать яд какой-нибудь простенькой змейки, достаточно 1 пузырька специального химического состава. Но если укусит королевская кобра, потребуется не менее 40 пузырьков противоядия.

Вот откуда берется печальная статистика последствий змеиных укусов. Даже единственная в мире служба спасения Майями, которая имеет в своем арсенале противоядия от уже 95% всех видов змеиных ядов, и та не может похвастаться выдающимися результатами в деле борьбы со змеиными укусами. В 2005 году, например, ребятам удалось вылечить, а значит, и спасти 500 человек. То есть всего лишь 50% от общего числа укушенных в этом регионе. А теперь представьте на секундочку, сколько на земном шаре есть таких змеиных регионов, в которых нет таких спасательных служб...

Что же касается пользы от змей, то ее никто не умаляет. О целебных свойствах змеиного яда известно давно. Немало лекарств на основе яда змей фармацевтами уже приготовлено, а разработки все новых препаратов продолжаются. Особенно прославились змеиные препараты как отменные противовоспалительные средства.

*Улитка, которая быстрее молнии*

После змей самым ядовитым животным в мире специалисты объявили (кого бы вы думали? Ни за что не догадаетесь!) — улитку. Называется это исчадие ада пузатый конус. А еще про нее любят говорить, что она быстрее молнии. Но это уже, как вы сами понимаете, не укладывается ни в один анекдот, высмеивающий медлительность улиток.

Пузатый конус, действительно, тащит на спине свою халупу достаточно медленно, как и положено всем ее сородичам, но, завидев пищу, улитка с невероятной быстротой выбрасывает свое тело наружу и пронзает ядовитой иглой ничего не подозревающую жертву. Так что молниеносный эпитет относится не к скорости передвижения, а к скорости убийства.

Впрочем, не только. Специалисты, изучающие жизнь пузатого конуса, утверждают, что после его ядовитого укуса жертва живет лишь то время, которое необходимо, чтобы выкурить всего одну сигарету. Так что и скорость смерти, которую приносит улитка пузатый конус, значительно быстрее ее анекдотичного передвижения.

В качестве несущего смерть оружия природа снабдила улитку подкожной иглой, которая используется по принципу шприца. По нему яд попадает в тело жертвы.

Яд пузатого моллюска необычен. Он очень удивил специалистов тем, что в состав его входит от 50 до 100 компонентов. Такие сложносоставные яды в природе встречаются нечасто.

Яд пузатого конуса состоит из наркотиков, этим и объясняется его необыкновенная ядовитость и быстрота действия.

Удивительные способности улитки до сих пор не дают покоя специалистам. Уж очень хочется им употребить ее природный дар во благо человечества. Кое-чего удалось достичь. Например, из наркотического яда пузатого конуса фармацевты приготовили удивительнейшее болеутоляющее лекарство. По своей силе оно превосходит даже морфин. А препараты для лечения эпилепсии оказалась самыми эффективными из всех известных. Причем, как оказалось, улиточные лекарства не вызывают побочных эффектов.

Однако, как признались ученые, это всего лишь начало работы со зловредной улиткой. Какими дарами она еще наградит человечество, пока точно сказать нельзя, но, видно, немалыми — поскольку до сих пор изучена лишь мизерная часть ее способностей. А если учесть, что в природе имеется около 500 видов подобных улиток, то перспективы, сами понимаете, практически необозримы.

*Осьминог, который не игрушка*

Следующее за улиткой место в ряду самых ядовитых существ в мире занял осьминог. Есть такой убийца в южных морях, которого биологи назвали голубокольчатый осьминог. Он своим ядом способен убить одновременно 10 человек.

Убивает он в основном наших туристов и подобных же растяп из стран третьего мира. Ведь немец — он такой. Сказано ему не трогать руками — он и не тронет. Закон с детства привык соблюдать. А наш турист сам себе законы пишет. Почему это мне нельзя поиграть с осьминожкой, если хочется?

А поиграть с милым убийцей, по наблюдениям аборигенов Австралии и других южных акваторий, туристы очень любят.

Привлекателен он, зараза, так, что глаз не оторвать. Сам весь маленький, аккуратненький, с яркими синими кольцами на теле, которые, кстати говоря, и являются сигналом предостережения. Зажигает голубокольчатый осьминог свои кольца, когда охотится на рыб или когда рассердится на туриста, потому что специально нападать на людей он не любит. Кстати, кусается голубокольчатый осьминог очень осторожно, нежно так, практически незаметно — даже укус комара по сравнению с ним ощущается сильнее. Однако нейротоксин, который осьминог впрыскивает в место укуса, сильнее цианида в 10 тысяч раз!

Сам осьминог производством яда не занимается — ему недосуг. На него работают наймиты — пищевые бактерии, которых он пустил на постой в свои слюнные железы. Они-то и вырабатывают смертельный яд. Осьминогу остается лишь надкусить добычу или недруга и вместе со слюной внести в ранку изготовленный приживалками яд.

Кстати, о бактериях. Это не какие-нибудь удивительные и редкие особи животного мира, а всего лишь обычные бытовые сальмонеллы и листерии, которых полным-полно на грязных кухнях. Проживают они на сырых продуктах и через разделочные доски, посуду и невымытые руки перебираются в человеческие организмы. А дальше — отравление, тошнота, понос и прочая «головная боль». Тот же яд, только в более концентрированном виде, вырабатывают сальмонеллы и листерии в двух слюнных железах осьминога. Как тесен мир, не правда ли?

Кстати, предупреждаю: кухню можно довести до такой степени загрязненности, что и на ней бактерии начнут вырабатывать яд смертельной концентрации.

----------


## Irina

*
Рыба, щекочущая нервы*

Вам когда-нибудь приходилось воочию видеть рыбу-камень? Очень похожа на булыжник. Даже когда плывет. А уж если притаится на дне морском, то ее и вовсе не отличишь от подводного ландшафта. Это самая ядовитая дрянь среди рыб. На ее каменном горбу растет 12-14 спинных шипов. Железы у их основания вырабатывают смертельный яд. Стоит только нечаянно наступить на застывшую в засаде рыбу-камень, как ее шипы вонзаются в ногу, и по ним яд стекает в ранку. Немало неосторожных купальщиков рассталось с жизнью из-за коварного рыбьего хребта.

Вообще-то Камень не любит разбрасываться драгоценным ядом направо и налево, это всего лишь рыбья защита от врагов. На охоте она смертельное оружие не применяет, а затаивается на дне и хватает проплывающую мимо добычу.

По ядовитости с рыбой-камнем может сравниться разве что рыба-собака. Именно из нее делают знаменитое блюдо фугу, которое предназначено явно не для слабонервных гурманов. Если фугу приготовлено неправильно, то человек может из-за стола с обедом попасть на стол, где гроб стоит. Поэтому для приготовления этого экзотического блюда нужно иметь специальный допуск, который выдается после сдачи экзамена. Чтобы не отравить посетителя, повар обязан уметь удалять ядовитые места из тела рыбы. Это плавники, печень и яичники. В них содержится яд тетрадоксин, который, попадая в организм, действует на нервную систему, и человек впадает в кому. Спасти его бывает очень сложно. Вот почему во время отдыха в странах Юго-Восточной Азии не рекомендуется принимать пищу, приготовленную уличными торговцами. Отравления случаются намного чаще, чем можно было бы предположить...

Кстати, это вещество — тетрадоксин — весьма любопытное. Как стало известно совсем недавно, колдуны, исповедующие Вуду, активно пользуются им, чтобы дурить легковерных приспешников. Сначала им дают вещество, которое парализует их, превращая в «мертвецов». Затем, под покровом ночи, несчастных откапывают и опаивают их порошком, приготовленным из рыбы-камня или рыбы-собаки, превращая практически в зомби, а фактически в послушных рабов. Одному из них несказанно повезло — ему забыли дать очередную дозу порошка, и он сбежал от эксплуататоров.

Что же касается пользы рыбьего яда, то для блага человечества его пока еще не научились использовать. Что ж, подождем.

*Скорпион, светящийся смертью*

Почему скорпион в темноте светится ультрафиолетом — доподлинно никому неизвестно. Но это факт. Он превращается в красивый синий факел. И, несмотря на это, каждый год тысячи людей наступают на них в темноте. Многие из них гибнут, ибо укус скорпиона, как и учили нас в школе, смертелен.

Говорят, 1996 год стал самым урожайным на скорпионьи укусы. В одном только Мехико эти гады ужалили 13 тысяч человек. А вообще, по статистике, каждый год от укусов скорпионов страдает около 1000 американцев. Про жителей других стран известно меньше — лишь то, что их тоже кусают скорпионы. Статистики же нет.

На самом деле скорпионы удивительные существа. Они убивают ядом не всегда, а лишь иногда. Чаще же просто атакуют. Но это никак не связано с человеколюбием. Это они так самих себя жалеют. Дело в том, что скорпионий яд состоит из очень сложного состава протеинов. Чтобы подготовить такую изощренную химическую смесь, приходится изрядно напрягать организм, и ему это дорого обходится. А скорпионы не дураки, они свой организм берегут. Поэтому чаще всего, нападая на неприятеля, просто кусают его, причиняя боль — пугают, в общем, заставляя улепетывать от них со всех ног.

Скорпионий яд специалисты довольно неплохо изучили и для нужд человечества уже приспособили. Известно, что глиома — рак головного мозга — практически всегда приводит к смерти. С таким диагнозом человек живет недолго — всего 5-6 месяцев. А теперь этот вид рака научились излечивать. И все благодаря пептидам, выхимиченным из яда скорпиона.

*Пчелы, выбирающие смертников*

О пчелах мы знаем давно и много. И о том, что с их помощью можно вылечить многие заболевания, особенно воспалительные; и о том, что эти маленькие врачеватели запросто могут стать убийцами человека.

Хотя о полезных свойствах пчел говорят и пишут значительно чаще, тем не менее, биологи ни в коем случае не забывают об их смертельных возможностях. Потому и определили в один ряд с самыми ядовитыми животными в мире.

Хотя, надо честно сказать, пчелы жалят многих, однако убивают не всех. По статистике, лишь из 1000 ужаленных людей находится один с аллергией на пчелиный яд. И этот один умирает буквально в течение 5 минут от анафилактического шока. А нужно для этого всего лишь каких-то ничтожных 0,5 миллиграмма яда, выпущенного из разящего жала. Но и этой капельки достаточно, чтобы умереть — настолько яд силен.

Остальные 999 статистических человек отделываются лишь легким испугом да сильной болью. И это понятно, ведь мелихин, который входит в состав пчелиного яда, действует на нервные окончания и в результате вызывает сильнейшую боль.

Кстати, представьте на минутку, во что превращается лечение пчелиным ядом, если за курс вас должны ужалить 45 тысяч пчел. Да самая настоящая пытка это самое лечение! Но ради выздоровления чего только не вытерпишь. Тем более что есть ради чего терпеть. Как противовоспалительное средство мелихин действительно эффективен, он в 5 раз сильнее небезызвестного гидрокортизона. А еще пчела одарила человечество такими полезными и целебными продуктами, как мед, прополис, пыльца, маточное молочко...

И все-таки есть у пчелы одна, но пакостная черта характера — человеконенавистничество. Иначе как можно объяснить ее поведение? Если в закрытой комнате будут сидеть 50 человек и среди них, запрятанный, всего 1 аллергик, то пчела выберет — причем безошибочно — и ужалит именно его. Того, кто умрет через 5 минут после фатального укола. А на остальных насекомое даже не посмотрит.

Если ученые смогут когда-нибудь разгадать удивительное и непонятное пчелиное поведение, тогда, возможно, с нее и снимут этот неинтеллигентный ярлык. А пока... Да чего уж тут говорить — все равно убийца она. Вот и все.

*Ящерица, любимее жизни*

Ящерица ядозуб — любимица кинематографистов. В каких только триллерах она не снималась, завораживая зрителей и заставляя их дрожать от страха. И правильно делали, что дрожали. Потому что хвостатая актриса с необыкновенно красивым ярким окрасом на самом деле — чрезвычайно опасный убийца.

Вот она подползает к предполагаемой добыче, вонзает в нее зуб и направляет по нему яд в ранку. Представляете, как это впечатляет? Впрочем, такого кадра нет ни в одном триллере. Потому что сыграть такую сценку ни один дублер не согласился. Извините за банальность, но дураков нет.

Впрочем, один есть. Тот, кто содержит ферму ящериц ядозубов. Любит он их, холит, лелеет, а они его за это... кусают. Тоже, наверное, с большой любовью. После укуса у энтузиаста начинается головокружение, тошнота, замутняется сознание. Он упорно лечится, долго приходит в себя, встает на ноги и опять бежит в огороженный загон кормить хвостатых чешуйчатых любимиц, гладить их по головке, из пасти которой постоянно высовывается длинный липкий язык. И откуда, скажите на милость, берется такая любовь? Должно быть, кинематографисты доплачивают.

Впрочем, и фармацевты весьма заинтересованы в существовании фермы для разведения ящериц ядозубов. Как раз сейчас они проводят эксперименты, чтобы подтвердить любопытную идею, имеющую под собой реальные основания. Ученые считают, что яд ящерицы ядозуба способен восстанавливать потерянную память при болезни Альцгеймера, которая, как известно, в настоящий момент неизлечима. Идея вполне реальна. Лекарство сейчас в скором темпе разрабатывается.

* * *

На этом мы, пожалуй, и остановимся. Нет-нет, вы не подумайте — ядовитые животные не закончились. Много их еще, самых разных, летает, ползает и плавает на нашем шарике земном. Но ведь всех-то не перечислишь. Да и этих гадов вполне достаточно, чтобы понять, как все относительно вокруг нас. Яд животных — самое веское доказательство противоречивости мира. Главное — не запутаться в этих противоречиях и не наступить кому-нибудь на хвост. И вообще, будучи на природе — не суетитесь, и она, возможно, не укусит вас.

----------

